# Nj Fishing Pictures



## BassAddict (Sep 14, 2007)

Well my fishing was cut down from 6 hours to about 3 hours but it was worth it. Not because of the size of the fish caught, but because I was able to spend a little quality time with my dad who I havent had much of a relationship with for about 4 years because of personal issues he was dealing with. With those issues hopefully behind him I thought id hijack him and take him fishing, well he willingly went to my surprise and youd think this little guy he caught was a 10 pounder by the way he acted. Me not wanting to be out done caught a new personal worst!! So all-in-all it was a very good day even though it was shortened.


----------



## shinerman77 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish dude. Heard you went swimming after that little guy. What, was he too big to haul in?  Fishing with family is always a good time no matter what you catch.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 14, 2007)

Things go from a skined up knee because I DOVE AFTER THE LIL GUY to going swimming........... this is how rumors get started


----------



## pbw (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you Jimmy houston kiss the big hawg? lol :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah man I wish you could catch bigger bass in NJ. NJ has some great bass fisheries, but at least you got to spend some time with your dad!


----------

